# 0* pizza



## Griff (Dec 14, 2008)

We cooked a pepperoni last night on the BGE. I had it up to 700* I only thought to take pic of the finished pie. Also had some large ungulates in my yard again yesterday.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 14, 2008)

Your pictures make me cold Griff!!!  Nice pie!!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 14, 2008)

Well Griffs pics gives me a little chill too but also a tug on the innards thinking about somebody with a cute pair of Mooses frolicking around in the front yard. Person dont see that often around Foat Wuth. Now that pizzer looks good too but looks like somebody maybe nipped a little too heavy on the Yukon Jack and forget to put pickled japs and anchovies on it. Whuts up with that? Eyetalian sausage also missing come to thunk on it. Guess Griff gonna have to repeat pizzer making 101 yet again

bigwheel


----------



## big dude (Dec 14, 2008)

Pizza looks great - was it moose pepperoni?


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 14, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well Griffs pics gives me a little chill too but also a tug on the innards thinking about somebody with a cute pair of Mooses frolicking around in the front yard. Person dont see that often around Foat Wuth. Now that pizzer looks good too but looks like somebody maybe nipped a little too heavy on the Yukon Jack and forget to put pickled japs and anchovies on it. Whuts up with that? Eyetalian sausage also missing come to thunk on it. Guess Griff gonna have to repeat pizzer making 101 yet again
> 
> bigwheel



Ahh, Yukon Jack, now there's a drink that'll warm your cabin on a cold hoary night.


----------



## Unity (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, a _*round*_ pizza! Don't see many of those around here.  :P 

Looks really good, too. 

--John


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 14, 2008)

Ahhh yeppers..I have had the pleasure a few times over the years. It come up from behind and kick you in the coola...then a person axe themselves..."Hmmm where did that come from?" All I been doing is sipping on the Orange flavored cough syrup so as to fight off the chill banes whislt sitting up in a deer stand in an area where there aint been no deer since Davvy Crockett got his start. It works sorta like Jack Daniels. It make a person..purty..smart and tough to mention only a few thangs

bigwheel


bigwheel[/quote]

Ahh, Yukon Jack, now there's a drink that'll warm your cabin on a cold hoary night.  [/quote]


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 14, 2008)

We always kept a bottle in the freezer at deer camp and everyone had to take a hit when someone got a deer. It warms you right up going down.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice pizza Griff! And yeah, you boys are right about good old Yukon Jack!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Dec 14, 2008)

Pizza looking good.  When are we going to see some moose steaks    Gonna have to try some of that Yukon Jack.


----------



## BayouChilehead (Dec 14, 2008)

Tannehill Kid said:
			
		

> Pizza looking good.  When are we going to see some moose steaks    Gonna have to try some of that Yukon Jack.



Ditto!!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 14, 2008)

Now kindly dont get Griff riled up about slaying the local fauna. He just looking for an excuse to drag out Old Dropper Everytime Old Dropper comes out one of God's Creatures get a free trip to animul heaven.  Griff..think about the big brown eyes. Remember anything about the Bambi Movie?

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks great Griff!!!

We have about the same amount of snow. But ours get's blown all over. Doesn't look like you have any wind there today?


----------



## Griff (Dec 14, 2008)

Scotty

We usually don't have wind with the snow. It just stacks up.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 14, 2008)

Well you need to drag your hiney down to Amarillo. It snow 6 feet deep and the wind blow a hundred mph. Can't believe yall dont know how to do snow up there in Alaska. Only thing twixt Amarilllo and the N. Pole is a coupla barbed wire fences. Or that whut I heard anyway. Sure you Alaskans block off some of the wind too. Dont want to give yall a short drift so to speak.   

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Dec 14, 2008)

Scotty

Here's what my kettle looks like.


----------



## john pen (Dec 14, 2008)

good lookin' pie griff. Im no stranger to Yukon jack... When it comes out around here we refer to it as Klondike Ike rearing its ugly head...


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Dec 14, 2008)

Griff it was 71 here after church tonight.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome pie Griff!
Great pics. The second pic as the mail truck drives by unfazed by the moose is too much.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice pie Griff, Was that Bulwinkle? Where was Rocky?


----------



## Toby Keil (Dec 15, 2008)

Great looking pie Griff I bet it tasted great.


----------



## Tony M (Dec 15, 2008)

That looks really good Griff. I need lessons on how to make a ROUND pizza pie. I never get it right.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 15, 2008)

1st pic of the mooses looks like hes checkin out the scene - 

2nd pic of the mooses looks like there talkin bout how to get in and take the pizza.


----------



## john a (Dec 15, 2008)

Give those moose some Yukon Jack and they'll jump on the cooker for you.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 15, 2008)

Well I see a quick cure for that snow bound R2D2..somebody need to light a fire in it

bigwheel


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 15, 2008)

Well I think you on the right track here. Had an old feetsball coach in high screwl...back when Moby Dick was still just a Minner down at Whiskeyta Falls who always say something like this..paraphrasing of course...."Who in the hell say pie are square? Pie are round. Cake are square."  He was an old country boy who had the duty/priviliege to coach an old boy name Bob Lilly when he was but a young skull of mush down at Throckmorton, TX.  He also wear a suit coat. On the inside pockets he kept a few ceegars on one side..and a half pint of whiskey on the other. Now kindly dont axe how I know this Plug him into Google sometime and I bet you get a few hits. Bet he daid of old age by now. He was/is a real good old boy. That be a fella named Morris Mercer. 


                      ALL-TIME WINNINGEST COACHES
                     YEARS        W     L     T     PCT 
Morris Mercer        1969-1984    98    59   11    .616
Joe Bob Tyler        1961-1968    47    29    5    .611
Scott Ponder         2003-2007    47    18    0    .723                    


http://www.collier-sharp.com/wichitafallsrider.htm

bigwheel




			
				Tony M said:
			
		

> That looks really good Griff. I need lessons on how to make a ROUND pizza pie. I never get it right.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 17, 2008)

Super pie there Griff. Send me a slice or three.


----------

